# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Türkiye şeytan üçgeni

## iputisamo

Türkiye şeytan üçgeni kıskacında" 

Türk milletinin kimliğinden uzaklaştırılmak istendiğini belirten Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı üzbek, Türkiyeğye karşı, ABD, IMF ve Avrupa Birliği arasında şeytan üçgeninin kurulduğunu söyledi. 

ğCanları cehennemeğ 

Pamuk davasında yargıya AB müdahalesini eleştiren Mustafa üzbek, ğBu ülkede yaşamaktan utanç duyanların cehennemin dibine kadar yolları varğ dedi. 

Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı Mustafa üzbek, Türkiyeğnin devlet ve millet olarak zor günlerden geçtiğini söyledi. Türk Metal Sendikası ve Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejileri Merkeziğnin (TUSAM) düzenlediği ğTürk Kimliği ve Türk Bütünlüğüne Yönelik Tehditlerğ konulu seminer dün Ankarağda yapıldı. Seminerde konuşan Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı üzbek, Türkiyeğnin gerek iç gerekse dış politikada içinde bulunduğu tabloya bakıldığında manzaranın hiç de hoş olmadığının görüldüğünü belirtti. İçinde bulunduğumuz durumun sorumlusu olarak elbette ki tek başına siyasi otoriteleri göstermenin yeterli olmadığını ifade eden üzbek, ğAncak bunu söylerken yine siyasi otoritelerin sorumluluğunu da hafife almamalı ve ihmal etmemeli-yiz. Siyasi otoritenin bir ülkenin milletiyle, devletiyle, bayrağıyla, kimliğiyle barışık olmada ve değerlerin varlığını korumada, devamlılığını sağlamada önemli bir fonksiyonu vardırğ ifadelerini kullandı.

ğKAREN FOGG üOCUKLARIğ 

Türklerin dünya tarihinde emperyalizme İstiklal savaşı ile en şiddetli tokadı attıklarını hatırlatan üzbek, şunları kaydetti: ğİşte emperyalizm şimdi İstiklal savaşı ile yediği o tokadın intikamını alma hazırlığındadır. Emperyalizm, intikamını, ABD, IMF ve Avrupa Birliği arasında kurduğu şeytan üçgenine Türkiyeğyi düşürmeyi planlamaktadır. ğ üzbek, Türk milletinin Türk kimliğinden zaklaştırılmak istendiğini ve bu amaçla da siyasetçilerin kiralandığın işaret ederek ğBu siyasetçileri devlete ve millete egemen kılarak yollarına devam etmektedirler. Daha önce Karen Foggğun çocuklarını başımıza musallat eden emperyalizm, şimdi de Pentagonğun beslemeleriyle Türk milletinin algılamasını etkilemektedir. Türk milleti, bu engereklerin, bu çıyanların farkındadır.ğ dedi. 

ğORHAN PAMUK HAİNğ 

üzbek, Türk kimliğinin Türkğün şerefi olduğunu, Türkğün bu kimlik uğruna ölümü göze alacağını vurgulayarak, Türk kimliğinden rahatsız olanlara sınır kapılarının sonuna kadar açık olduğunu belirtti. Orhan Pamuk davasına da değinen üzbek, şunları söyledi : ğBiz müstemleke değiliz. Bir hain yargılanıyor ve AB müdahale ediyor. Orhan Pamuk denilen hain utanç duyuyormuş bu ülkede yaşamaktan. O zaman cehennemin dibine kadar yolun var. Nereye gidersen git.ğ Seminerde TUSAM Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Vekili Ali Külebi, 21.Yüzyıl Türkiye Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof.Dr.ümit üzdağ, Prof.Dr.Nizamettin Aktay, Prof.Dr.Reşat Genç, Prof.Dr.Reha Oğuz Türkkan, ve Yazar Turgut üzakman birer konuşma yaptı. 

ğAB, Türkiyeğnin çözülmesidirğ 

21.Yüzyıl Türkiye Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof.Dr.ümit üzdağ, Türkiyeğnin ABğye üyeliğinden vazgeçmesi gerektiğini belirterek ğAB çözüm değil, Türkiyeğnin çözülmesidirğ dedi. ğTürk Kimliği ve Türk Bütünlüğüne Yönelik Tehditlerğ konulu seminerde konuşan Prof.Dr.ümit üzdağ, PKK terör örgütünün Suriye, İran, ABD ve AB ülkeleri tarafından desteklendiğine dikkat çekti. üzdağ, şunları kaydetti: ğTerör örgütü PKK, bir avuç çapulcu değildir. PKK, vekaleten bir savaş yürütüyor. Bu örgüt 1984-1988 yılları arasında Suriye ve İranğdan, 1988-1991 yılları arasında Suriye, İran ve Almanyağdan, 1991ğden 2003ğe kadar Suriye, İran ve ABğden, 2003 yılı sonrasında ise ABDğden aldığı vekalet ve cesaretle Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğne karşı, bir terörist mücadele görüntüsü adı altında savaş yürütüyor.ğ 

Türkiyeğnin 3-5 çapulcu ile savaştığını düşünmenin tarihi bir hata olduğunu ifade eden üzdağ, ğTürkiye, PKKğnın arkasındaki güçlerle savaşmaktadır. Artık bu çatışmanın son 10 senesine, nihai sonucun alınacağı döneme girilmiş durumda. ğSorun insan hakları ve demokrasi sorunuğ dediler, ğKopenhag kriterlerine uyunğ dedi-ler. Bütün bunlar yapıldıktan sonra utanmadan ğsiyasal referandumğ dediler. Amaç, Türkiyeğnin federal bir devlet haline getirilmesi. Bu sebeple AB çözüm değil, Türkiyeğnin çözülmesidirğ şeklinde konuştu. 

HATA YAPILDI 

üzdağ, Türkiyeğnin Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu bölgesine yönelik mülki, idari yönetimde ve siyasette hata yaptığını belirtti. üzdağ, PKK terörünü bitirmek için bölgeye yönelik bir devlet bakanlığının kurulmasını ya da bir devlet bakanlığının bu konuya tahsis edilmesi gerektiğini ifade etti. üzdağ şunları kaydetti: ğBugün herhangi bir ilimizin herhangi bir ilçesinde kaymakam olan bir zat, 63 yaşına gelince Güneydoğu Anadoluğda terörün en yoğun olduğu bir ile vali olarak atanıyor. Böyle bir şey olur mu? 63 yaşına kadar vali olmamış, ondan sonra ilk vali olduğu yer Hakkari oluyor. Bu, adamı örgütün önüne atmaktır. Bu atamayı yapan İçişleri Bakanığndan hesap sorulmalıdır.ğ 

Haçlı Seferleri devam ediyor 

TUSAM Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Vekili Ali Külebi, Avrupağnın 10.Haçlı Seferini gerçekleştirdiğini belirtti. ğAvrupa geçmiş yüzyıllarda yaptığı 8 haçlı seferinde başarısız oldu. Kurtuluş Savaşığnda tüm gücüyle destek verdiği Yunan haçlı ordusu da başarısız oldu. şimdi de içerideki işbirlikçilerle 10.Haçlı Seferiğni düzenliyorlarğ diyen Külebi, alt-üst kimlik tartışmalarının da ğ10.Haçlı Seferiğ söylemlerinden olduğunu söyledi. Külebi, ğGeçmişte Türklüğü Anadoluğdan çıkarmak için amaçlarına ulaşamayanlar bugün çeşitli vasıtalarla bizi Sevr sınırlarına geri getirmek ve Anadoluğdan tamamen çıkartmak istiyorlarğ dedi.

YENİüAĞ

----------

